# Merrick Flossies



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I got this email from a supplier I've purchased 'flossies' from in the past. Have any of you heard this? The doggy boutique where I buy our food mentioned the other day that Merrick flossies are hard to get right now.
_As you may already know, Merrick Flossies has been very hard to come by due to the shortage or material to make them. To make a long story shot, Merrick was buying their material from a company called Tyson. Yes, this is the same company who makes chicken. Tyson decided to get into the pet industry making dog treats. Because of this, Tyson stopped selling to Merrick, which made the Flossies hard to come by. Because of this, the price of Flossies have sky rocketed and are now being dipped in Salmon Oil (which is NOT stated on the box as of yet)_

_ I am proud to announce that Tyson is now making spiral chews under the name True Chews, using the SAME exact material as Merrick Flossies!!_
_I would love to send you a sample of the NEW Tyson True Chew Spiral. Please provide your mailing address including your full name and I will have a sample sent out to you next week. _

_I'm sure your dog is going to love them just as much or more than Merrick Flossies. Tyson's material is 100% bought and MADE in USA!!_
​Tyson is a CHICKEN company. Why would Merrick buy products from them to make flossies? I thought flossies were beef tendon. Maybe I've been under the wrong impression. I asked them to send a sample so I can see how it looks.

Any ideas or comments?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've not heard that at all but it could be true. I'll see what I can find out. I have stopped carrying the flossies and bully sticks ever since Zoe went through hers way faster then I imagined she could have and choked on it. I was so scared. She vomited 3 times trying to get that flossie dislodged. I did the heimlich on her and am sure that's what saved her life. I'm also pretty sure Zoe broke a tooth on a Flossie. So now I'm too scared to use them myself and if I don't use something because I'm too afraid of them, I can't sell them. I'm guessing the same thing could potentially happen with the beef tracheas I'm carrying but so far they don't seem to be able to go through them as quickly as Flossies. And they don't seem as hard so I think they would be less likely to break a tooth on. But I'm just speculating here on my end. I still won't let them chew on a trachea unless I'm there with them. Otherwise, I feel very safe to let them chew on a Corporal Cap or Churpi Chew unsupervised.

As for the company Tyson...ever see the movie Food Inc.? Won't buy Tyson chicken for myself anymore and certainly wouldn't knowingly feed anything from that company to my dogs. So now I'm concerned about my Corporal Caps and need to contact Merrick about that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't give Tyler any of those flossie type things anymore. I don't like how it gets all stringy and know that dogs have had those chewy parts halfway in and halfway out and have choked on them. I also remember the printed story about the police dog person who said they will never give their dogs products like that because it's bad for the intestines.
Don't think I knew anything negative about Tyson. Don't think I want to. :blink::blink:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I don't give Tyler any of those flossie type things anymore. I don't like how it gets all stringy and know that dogs have had those chewy parts halfway in and halfway out and have choked on them. I also remember the printed story about the police dog person who said they will never give their dogs products like that because it's bad for the intestines.
> Don't think I knew anything negative about Tyson. Don't think I want to. :blink::blink:


You won't want to eat chicken from a fast food restaurant ever again if you watch Food Inc. And you certainly will never buy from Tyson again. 

As for bully sticks, flossies, etc...they are digestible so they will not cause an intestinal blockage like a rawhide would. So I think that person was confusing a bully stick with a rawhide. 

If I were to buy a bully stick or flossie, if it's true that Merrick is getting them from Tyson...which I don't think they are anymore...if they really ever did, I would probably look for those from Bravo! All meat sources are free range from New Zealand. That's where I get my tracheas from.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Eww, yes, I stay far away from Tyson products now. I watched Food Inc about 6 months ago. But, most companies are just like Tyson.

It doesn't make any sense to me about Merrick & Tyson...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

No help here--I don't give bullysticks, flossies, rawhides, ears, or anything I'm afraid. They just have their plush chew toys....yeah, I'm cheap.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You won't want to eat chicken from a fast food restaurant ever again if you watch Food Inc. And you certainly will never buy from Tyson again.
> 
> As for bully sticks, flossies, etc...they are digestible so they will not cause an intestinal blockage like a rawhide would. So I think that person was confusing a bully stick with a rawhide.
> 
> If I were to buy a bully stick or flossie, if it's true that Merrick is getting them from Tyson...which I don't think they are anymore...if they really ever did, I would probably look for those from Bravo! All meat sources are free range from New Zealand. That's where I get my tracheas from.



I'm a vegetarian because I just don't like meat - it really grosses me out. I do make homemade chicken jerky and my dogs have to know how much I love them to do this for them. I don't even like to touch meat!

When researching foods a few weeks ago, I was impressed with New Zealand meats. Do you carry the Bravo! line? I haven't seen 'tracheas' so I want to read some about that.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Can I use this thread to ask some general questions about chewy treats? 

Crystal - I have been interested in the Churpi chews for a while but I was weary of buying them because I just didn't see how dogs would like that flavor combination, but I trust your opinion! You say you don't mind them having it unsupervised...is that because they don't break off in pieces? I'm also very curious about the tracheas, and slightly grossed out:yucky:, but I'll put up with anything if it makes Rudy happy! In your expert opinion, which chewy treats keep your dog occupied the longest? Which is their favorite? Least favorite?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm a vegetarian because I just don't like meat - it really grosses me out. I do make homemade chicken jerky and my dogs have to know how much I love them to do this for them. I don't even like to touch meat!
> 
> When researching foods a few weeks ago, I was impressed with New Zealand meats. Do you carry the Bravo! line? I haven't seen 'tracheas' so I want to read some about that.


I carry some things from the Bravo! line and am hoping to expand. I carry their beef tracheas, which are a natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin. I'm also carrying some of their training treats. I have the Trail Mix, All Beef HotDogs, Turkey Bites & Bison Bites. Super tiny treats that are perfect for the little dogs. But I'm carrying them more for the Basic Obedience we are doing here at the store. I just ordered in a few of their Bonus Bites which are maybe between 1/4" and 1/2" in size. I think I ordered the Cod, Lobster and Chicken. I may have done the salmon over the lobster...can't remember. lol



RudyRoo said:


> Can I use this thread to ask some general questions about chewy treats?
> 
> Crystal - I have been interested in the Churpi chews for a while but I was weary of buying them because I just didn't see how dogs would like that flavor combination, but I trust your opinion! You say you don't mind them having it unsupervised...is that because they don't break off in pieces? I'm also very curious about the tracheas, and slightly grossed out:yucky:, but I'll put up with anything if it makes Rudy happy! In your expert opinion, which chewy treats keep your dog occupied the longest? Which is their favorite? Least favorite?


I call Churpi Chews doggy crack. lol And I feel safe leaving them unsupervised with them because they gnaw on them and little bits break off in their mouth. They don't break off a huge piece at a time. As for which ones do mine like best? The tracheas. I like to mix up their chews. So sometimes they get the tracheas, other times the Churpi Chews, and other times the Corporal Caps. Here at the store if I need to be on the other side of the counter to help someone with their dog, I pull out the tracheas to occupy Jett and Callie and I don't hear a peep out of them. That is the only time they get the tracheas here at the store. Elk Antlers are more preferred to Deer Anlters I've found, but antlers in general seem to be a less valued chew with most dogs. Great for those who have problems with resource guarding when you need a chew that is not too high valued. I tend to only let mine chew on the tracheas and Churpi Chews for limited periods of time...maybe 15-20 minutes. The Corporal Caps are what I will leave down for them for a few hours if I'm going to be gone. Antlers would also be something I would leave down for them if I'm going to be gone for a couple of hours. Churpi Chews would be ok to leave I think, but they could feasibly finish them off in a couple of hours so that's why I don't leave them home alone with them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You won't want to eat chicken from a fast food restaurant ever again if you watch Food Inc. And you certainly will never buy from Tyson again.
> 
> As for bully sticks, flossies, etc...they are digestible so they will not cause an intestinal blockage like a rawhide would. So I think that person was confusing a bully stick with a rawhide.
> 
> If I were to buy a bully stick or flossie, if it's true that Merrick is getting them from Tyson...which I don't think they are anymore...if they really ever did, I would probably look for those from Bravo! All meat sources are free range from New Zealand. That's where I get my tracheas from.


I've been buying some 'chews' that are from New Zealand, here lately. When I get home (hopefully I"ll remember) I"ll post the name of them. They're 'holistic' without preservatives, chemicals etc- something...I can remember this on the package and they're round in shape.

Bisou is not a chewer per se, but loves the flossies and bully sticks- none of which I can buy here. She won't touch the other chews but the New Zealand chews are very similar to the 'organic' bully sticks I've seen from time to time and she likes them. I take them away from her when she's half finished with them and throw it away.

IF Flossies were made from Tyson's...I wouldn't ever buy another one either. They're a really gross company. 

Food Inc, is great for the diet by the way (and a good movie)! 
It really makes you not want to eat (commercial) food again.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I call Churpi Chews doggy crack. lol And I feel safe leaving them unsupervised with them because they gnaw on them and little bits break off in their mouth. They don't break off a huge piece at a time. As for which ones do mine like best? The tracheas. I like to mix up their chews. So sometimes they get the tracheas, other times the Churpi Chews, and other times the Corporal Caps. Here at the store if I need to be on the other side of the counter to help someone with their dog, I pull out the tracheas to occupy Jett and Callie and I don't hear a peep out of them. That is the only time they get the tracheas here at the store. Elk Antlers are more preferred to Deer Anlters I've found, but antlers in general seem to be a less valued chew with most dogs. Great for those who have problems with resource guarding when you need a chew that is not too high valued. I tend to only let mine chew on the tracheas and Churpi Chews for limited periods of time...maybe 15-20 minutes. The Corporal Caps are what I will leave down for them for a few hours if I'm going to be gone. Antlers would also be something I would leave down for them if I'm going to be gone for a couple of hours. Churpi Chews would be ok to leave I think, but they could feasibly finish them off in a couple of hours so that's why I don't leave them home alone with them.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Very helpful! Thanks Crystal! I will try them out. I'm always looking to switch up the chewies to make it more fun for Rudy so he doesn't get burnt out. Is it the consensus that rawhide should never be given to fluffs?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> Is it the consensus that rawhide should never be given to fluffs?


It is in my mind simply because rawhides are not digestible. So if a dog should ever swallow a piece, it could potentially cause an intestinal blockage.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Crystal, you'll probably laugh, but I have some other chewers who just LOVE the Churpi Chews. Micky doesn't care for them, but my pet rats go crazy for them! I'm always looking for good treats for them, since they need to chew to wear down their incisors, the Churpi chews are perfect, last a long time, and don't get soggy or gross. Micky likes bully sticks, and I usually get him the natural ones from Bravo, or some brand called Moo something or other. They are supposed to be from pastured cows, etc. He can eat flossies way too fast, so he doesn't get those much.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, I'm so impressed with your online store! Thanks to this post, I just ordered some chewies from you for Bonnie. She loves the coconut and blueberry Tid Bitz!


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> Can I use this thread to ask some general questions about chewy treats?
> 
> Crystal - I have been interested in the Churpi chews for a while but I was weary of buying them because I just didn't see how dogs would like that flavor combination, but I trust your opinion! You say you don't mind them having it unsupervised...is that because they don't break off in pieces? I'm also very curious about the tracheas, and slightly grossed out:yucky:, but I'll put up with anything if it makes Rudy happy! In your expert opinion, which chewy treats keep your dog occupied the longest? Which is their favorite? Least favorite?


I am also interested in opinions regarding chewy treats for fluffs. Diamond loves to chew, but we can't seem to find any chew treats that seem safe. We thought flossies and bully sticks might be okay, but Diamond is uninterested in bully sticks and we have now heard bad things about flossies. Our vet told us she wouldn't give flossies or bully sticks to a dog because she's seen many dogs vomiting from them at the emergency clinic. ( We do still let Diamond have a flossie once in a while - on her birthday for example - for some well-supervised chewing time.) We tried the deer and elk antlers and Diamond has absolutely no interest in them. This is the first time I've heard about corporal caps and churpi chews. I will definitely look into them now. Does anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Chris, the smooth Nylabones (without the little raised bumps on them) are good, if she'd be interested, I mean. The Nylabones with the tiny little "knobs" all over the surface can be chewed off and swallowed, blocking their tiny intestines. No bueno.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I went today to look for the churpi chews and the corporal caps at our local pet store. They didn't have the churpi chews (but they are going to order some for us), but I did buy the corporal cap and guess what...Rudy has absolutely no interest in them! He is such a picky brat! The only chews that I have found that he "sort-of" cares about are pig ears (I know many people don't like to give these but I am still not really sure why that is?), flossies, and beef ligament. The ligament lasts for a long time but I don't like the way it comes off in hard splinter like pieces. So apparently Rudy only likes the chewies that are not good for him! ahhh! I'm hoping he will like the churpi chews!


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

I looked up corporal caps and churpi chews. The churpi chews sound like they would be bad for dogs, do they really not make them sick? And I havent seen the corporal caps anywhere we frequent. Do these two types of treats smell very much? 
Sandra, thanks for mentioning the nylabones - Diamond doesn't care for those either. Unfortunately, she seems drawn only to two types of things to chew on (1) things she is not supposed to chew on (my girlfriends clothes if they are not put away properly or my folders of readings for class) (2) chewy treats that result in her actually getting a good taste of meat (e.g. flossies)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My two love the Merrick Corporal Caps, but not quite as much as the Flossies, probably because the knee caps are round and more difficult to chew...but they do like them. They will leave tons of little crumbles everywhere so be prepared to either clean up the floor when you take the Corporal Caps away, or hope that you have a Malt that will eat up all of the mess! It has probably been 6+ months since I've given my two one to chew on, but I think I remember them smelling just like a bully stick does.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> I went today to look for the churpi chews and the corporal caps at our local pet store. They didn't have the churpi chews (but they are going to order some for us), but I did buy the corporal cap and guess what...Rudy has absolutely no interest in them! He is such a picky brat! The only chews that I have found that he "sort-of" cares about are pig ears (I know many people don't like to give these but I am still not really sure why that is?), flossies, and beef ligament. The ligament lasts for a long time but I don't like the way it comes off in hard splinter like pieces. So apparently Rudy only likes the chewies that are not good for him! ahhh! I'm hoping he will like the churpi chews!


Pigs ears are high in fat which can cause pancreatits.



DiamondsDad said:


> I looked up corporal caps and churpi chews. The churpi chews sound like they would be bad for dogs, do they really not make them sick? And I havent seen the corporal caps anywhere we frequent. Do these two types of treats smell very much?
> Sandra, thanks for mentioning the nylabones - Diamond doesn't care for those either. Unfortunately, she seems drawn only to two types of things to chew on (1) things she is not supposed to chew on (my girlfriends clothes if they are not put away properly or my folders of readings for class) (2) chewy treats that result in her actually getting a good taste of meat (e.g. flossies)


Corporal Caps smell like cooked beef, not unpleasant at all like some bully sticks. They are slowly simmered in their own juices.

Mine don't get sick on Churpi Chews and so far no one else has either of all those I know who give them to their dogs. But chews are, imo, only meant for limited times...not an all day distraction. So mine only get them for maybe 15-20 minutes at a time, maybe once a week, since I like to mix them up.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> Crystal, you'll probably laugh, but I have some other chewers who just LOVE the Churpi Chews. Micky doesn't care for them, but my pet rats go crazy for them! I'm always looking for good treats for them, since they need to chew to wear down their incisors, the Churpi chews are perfect, last a long time, and don't get soggy or gross. Micky likes bully sticks, and I usually get him the natural ones from Bravo, or some brand called Moo something or other. They are supposed to be from pastured cows, etc. He can eat flossies way too fast, so he doesn't get those much.


lol..thanks for the tip! I have people coming in looking for things for rabbits and I know they like the Churpi Chews. Haven't had anyone looking for things for rats though. But if someone comes in and asks, I'll have at least one thing for them. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Crystal, I'm so impressed with your online store! Thanks to this post, I just ordered some chewies from you for Bonnie. She loves the coconut and blueberry Tid Bitz!


Miss Bonnie Marie should be getting her package any day. Give her some kisses for me. :wub: And thanks!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Crystal!! I got some corporal caps after reading this thread and Lola LOVES it and imo it smells better than a flossie. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Man, maybe I need to check those caps out....I wonder if my fluffs would like them too? Hmmmm.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

*Nylabone "Knobby" Blue Chew Toy*



almitra said:


> Chris, the smooth Nylabones (without the little raised bumps on them) are good, if she'd be interested, I mean. The Nylabones with the tiny little "knobs" all over the surface can be chewed off and swallowed, blocking their tiny intestines. No bueno.


I just read this post  This is Bella's FAVORITE!!! we have gone through so many of these, please tell me this won't hurt her rayer: Not sure what she would do :smcry:


----------

